# AnonyCon 2004, December 3rd - 5th, Stamford, CT at the Holiday Inn Select



## themaxx (Nov 5, 2004)

Preregistration for AnonyCon 2004 has opened!

Come game with PirateCat, Cerebral Paladin, themaxx and more!

Check out http://www.anonycon.com now for the latest information, and http://www.warhorn.net/anonycon for the list of games. Any registrations received after the deadline will be kept sealed and returned after the Convention, and no guarantees about hotel or game availability can be made. 

We will be at the Holiday Inn Select in Stamford, CT on December 3rd - 5th. Gaming takes place throughout each day, and to find out more check out our website or the yahoo group AnonyCon_Players.

This year's highlights include:

Anonycon Originals written by talented authors, including a two-round D&D tournament, a team tournament, Call of Cthulhu, Adventure d20 and more.

Weekend in Bissel: premieres for Living Greyhawk, including an exclusive interactive.

A wide variety of other games, including various LARPs, independent and up-and-coming game systems, and miniatures gaming.

Visit the web site at http://www.anonycon.com for all events, plus information how to get a special hotel rate and pre-registration discount (valid until November 10th)

If you have questions feel free to email us at info@anonycon.com

Interested in Judging for us? Email judges@anonycon.com and we will start setting up slot 0s. Judges who judge at least 3 slots get into the Con free.

http://www.anonycon.com


----------

